# Tree monitor



## Jaxon (Jan 21, 2018)

so guys what’s the deal with the emerald tree monitors in aus. Are they able to be purchased? Have they only just gone into captivity over here? Or are we unable to trade them


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 21, 2018)

very recently they've been in captivity, but very few, and they'd cost thousands if released to the public at this point.


----------



## Shaggy77 (Jan 21, 2018)

They have been in captivity for a few years now but only in the hands of one keeper! He released the first ones to a couple of people about 18 months ago! Those poeple have recently put pics up on Facebook!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 21, 2018)

i only know of the people he gave them to, can't say i wouldn't love to buy a few in a decade or so when more avalaible. i haven't seen the facebook posts either, just some pictures.


----------



## Shaggy77 (Jan 21, 2018)

They aren't on the N.S.W species list, so will be a while until I can get them! As soon as they are I'll be all over a pair!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 21, 2018)

not on the VIC species list eithe,r don't think they will be for many years now really thinking about it, no arguses, perenties, rock monitors, etc are on so i can't imagine they'd put such a species on it, i've been wanting to move to capeyork in the next few years anyways though.(but then i can't get native mammals....ahhh why are the species allowed so crap/unbalanced!)


----------



## Shaggy77 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yep many people feel the same way about the licensing system, it's a real joke in my opinion! I love Pilbarra rock monitors but we don't have them on our species list either! Drives me nuts!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 21, 2018)

i love king's rock monitors and kimb's but neither are on the species list, nor are most dwarf monitors. also drives me nuts,as i don't have enough space for a sand monitor or something currently.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone ever tried getting a species added to your states licence? Haha I can imagine it’s near impossible


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 22, 2018)

i know stompsy? asked about it a few years back, from that thread it seems impossible for any one person(or even a group of people depending on size) to get a species added, especially something like a Varanus prasinus.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Well the victorian mammal society always seem to be trying to add new mammals to the victorian list, usually successfully, so it can be done.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 22, 2018)

that's a very large-ish highly supported organization, nothing for reptiles like that here, or at least none that actively try to add as many species as possible and are successful.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

True.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 22, 2018)

I wonder if enough of us orchestrated some coordinated noise about adding additional species to the Vic schedule something might happen?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 22, 2018)

Oi Animal-adding people add decent species!!! lol. but yeah, that'd be cool.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a whole article on V. prasinus (natural history and captive management) in the letest issue of iHerp Australia mag. written by the owners.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> victorian mammal society



Maybe you mean the Australian Mammal Society?

We have the VHS which would have good numbers, and its not that the hobby doesn't try to make changes just that the suggestions are not looked upon favorably.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 22, 2018)

It is the Marsupial Society of Victoria.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

One of those two haha


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 22, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Maybe you mean the Australian Mammal Society?
> 
> We have the VHS which would have good numbers, and its not that the hobby doesn't try to make changes just that the suggestions are not looked upon favorably.


How do you mean, that suggestions that are put forth happen to be less than sensible or the fact that suggestions are being put forth itself is looked at unfavourably?


----------



## Bushfire (Jan 22, 2018)

Both pilbara rock monitors and green tree monitors are legally held in NSW.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Bushfire said:


> Both pilbara rock monitors and green tree monitors are legally held in NSW.


On what licence?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 22, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> How do you mean, that suggestions that are put forth happen to be less than sensible or the fact that suggestions are being put forth itself is looked at unfavourably?



Sorry if that wasn't clear smitty. IMO it appear's, (not only in Victoria), that most suggestions from the reptile community are looked upon in an unfavourable way. I think this is because all the hobbyists/herpetologists are dealing at state level. I'm sure the reason we don't have a national body looking after reptiles is the hobby would become stronger.


----------



## Bushfire (Jan 22, 2018)

They were imported by some r2 holders at least 12 - 18 months ago.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 22, 2018)

We would be better off creating one single licence for all of aus rather then different states. The. Everyone’s could have everything and keeping it fair


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 22, 2018)

No, that'd mean they'd have to do decent work to insure people aren't bending it, ofc they wouldn't do that. good idea though.


----------

